# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Внешность

## BabaYaga

*толстый*      *полная*      *стройный*      *тонкая*      *худая*      *животик*     *прямая*     *сутулая*

----------


## BabaYaga

*круглое лицо*      *скуластое лицо*      * длинное и узкое лицо*      *курносая*

----------


## Leof

одногл*а*зый \ одногл*а*зая   
одно*у*хий (без*у*хий)  
безн*о*сый  
без*у*мный, пучегл*а*зый и сед*о*й  
однон*о*гий (безн*о*гий, колчен*о*гий)  
бледнол*и*цый  
краснок*о*жий  
весн*у*шчатый, ряб*о*й, коноп*а*тый  
нос*а*тый и ус*а*тый

----------


## Leof

бород*а*тый и ус*а*тый  
л*ы*сый, плеш*и*вый и к тому же небр*и*тый  
безз*у*бый  
щерб*а*тый

----------


## Winifred

какие  смешные и  учебные картины!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> какие  смешные и  учебные картинки!

 картина is a painting.

----------


## Winifred

> Originally Posted by Winifred  какие  смешные и  учебные картинки!     картина is a painting.

 какие  смешные и  учебные фотографии!   
Well, I am certainly the Queen of Mistakes!  In English, "picture" is a general word, meaning any style, photograph, painting, etc.  Is there something similar in Russian?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Winifred  какие  смешные и  учебные картинки!     картина is a painting.   какие  смешные и  учебные фотографии!   
> Well, I am certainly the Queen of Mistakes!  In English, "picture" is a general word, meaning any style, photograph, painting, etc.  Is there something similar in Russian?

 no. the closest word would be изображение (an image) but there are differences between картинка and картина. 
You should distinguish between these kinds of 'pictures' in Russian
- фотография (may be referred as картинка, изображение or a slang word фотка ~ a pic);
- картинка (just any picture except a painting);
- картина (a painting, seldom - a movie);
- изображение (an image, a general term that doesn't really reflect what exactly is it - it can be even a pose);
And I'd used the word поучительные instead of учеые.

----------


## Rtyom

No, Ramil, поучительные doesn't make sense to me. It feels like that the pics "taught you some lesson."

----------


## Ramil

> No, Ramil, поучительные doesn't make sense to me. It feels like that the pics "taught you some lesson."

 Тогда во фразе "смешные и учебные фотографиии" надо убрать союз "и".

----------


## EJN

> какие  смешные и  *учебные* фотографии!   
> Well, I am certainly the Queen of Mistakes!  In English, "picture" is a general word, meaning any style, photograph, painting, etc.  Is there something similar in Russian?

 познавательные

----------

